# TV Panda, falla vertical.



## El Comy (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola a todos...

Tengo un TV marca Panda con una línea horizontal, no abre la pantalla verticalmente. Físicamente y a simple vista, los componentes relacionados con el vertical se ven bien.
Necesito me ayuden  para ver si logramos repararlo.

Gracias…


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2020)

Integrado del vertical , *cual* ? Tiene alimentación ?


----------



## El Comy (Ene 6, 2020)

Necesito el plano, mañana subo más información del TV hoy en la noche lo voy a revisar.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 7, 2020)

Este es el TV con el defecto...
El vertical es como el de esta foto pero no tiene la misma numeración solo le pude ver un 840 pero físicamente es igual, este es un LA7833.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2020)

Necesitamos la matrícula para buscar el datasheet !




			La7840 - Google Search
		


Primero de todo habría que cambiar todos los electrolíticos de ese sector.
En la pata 6 debería tener la alimentación de . . .  24V


----------



## El Comy (Ene 7, 2020)

Si mal no recuerdo los dos grandes son de 1000 uf a 35 vol.
¿Cambio esos dos?
¿En que pata tengo la maza?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2020)

1 Gnd
6 Vcc

3 Vcc - 1 V . . .  digamos 23 si Vcc es 24V


----------



## analogico (Ene 7, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo los dos grandes son de 1000 uf a 35 vol.
> ¿Cambio esos dos?
> ¿En que pata tengo la maza?


y los chicos


----------



## El Comy (Ene 7, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> y los chicos


No les presté mucha atención porque se ven bien a simple vista pero los puedo remplazar.
¿Midiendo continuidad no puede determinar si un filtro está en buen estado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> No les presté mucha atención porque se ven bien a simple vista



Hay muertos que hasta sonrien !



El Comy dijo:


> ¿Midiendo continuidad no puede determinar si un filtro está en buen estado?



No , tendrás que hacerte un medidor de capacidad sencillo . . .  y un ESR


----------



## analogico (Ene 7, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> No les presté mucha atención porque se ven bien a simple vista pero los puedo remplazar.


 
si fallo ese circuito probablemente esta malo alguno de esos capacitores, si no tiene un _capacímetro_ es mejor que los cambies directamente



El Comy dijo:


> ¿Midiendo continuidad no puede determinar si un filtro está en buen estado?


no, solo se pede ver que no esta en corto,  si paso esa prueba necesitas un _capacímetro para medirlos_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> es mejor que los cambies directamente


 
Cambiará por reciclados


----------



## error (Ene 7, 2020)

Mide la bobina del yugo, reemplaza la LA7840, o la jungla/video que puede darte esa falla, una forma simple de comprobar el circuito vertical es midiendo la pata 1 con la 2 y la 3 si te da un omiaje muy bajo entonces esta muerta


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 7, 2020)

¿Qué modelo de chasis es el tv?


----------



## El Comy (Ene 7, 2020)

error dijo:


> una forma simple de comprobar el circuito vertical es midiendo la pata 1 con la 2 y la 3 si te da un omiaje muy bajo entonces esta muerta


¿Para esto hay que levantarlo de la placa?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , tendrás que hacerte un medidor de capacidad sencillo . . . y un ESR


¿Cómo lo hago?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiará por reciclados


Si, no tengo de otra.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 7, 2020)

error dijo:


> , reemplaza la LA7840,


¿No puede ser por LA7833?


----------



## analogico (Ene 8, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿No puede ser por LA7833?



no


----------



## El Comy (Ene 8, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> no


OK Gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2020)

Ya cambiaste capacitores ? 

Ya mediste tensiones y lo que te dijo *@error*


----------



## El Comy (Ene 8, 2020)

No hermano, ayer terminé muy tarda acá en el trabajo pretendo hacerlo hoy.


error dijo:


> Mide la bobina del yugo


¿Cómo hago esto?


error dijo:


> pata 1 con la 2 y la 3 si te da un omiaje muy bajo entonces esta muerta


Para esto no hay que levantar el CI, no importa la polaridad al medir?


----------



## El Comy (Ene 9, 2020)

Hola a todos…

Les cuento que remplacé los filtros de 1000 uf pero nada, tengo 26 vol en pata 6 y 3.
Medí pata 1 con 2 y 3 sin levantar el CI y marcó más de 500 ohmios.

Este es el pdf del TV.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2020)

Cuanto hay entre la pata 1 y la 3 , en Volts ?


----------



## El Comy (Ene 9, 2020)

26 vol en 3 y en 6


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2020)

Estaría bien .
Revisaste que el yugo tenga continuidad ? 
Que no se haya cortado algún cable ?


----------



## El Comy (Ene 9, 2020)

Tengo 10 vol en pata 2 y deberían ser 13 no?
Tengo que medir el yugo pero tengo mis dudas de cómo hacerlo.

Otra duda, es un error prender el TV con la pantalla ara abajo, o sea, apoyada sobre la mesa de trabajo?

Le pregunto porque al ponerlo así el teto del chispero traquea un poco y lo pongo en esta posición para poder medir el CI.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2020)

Cambiá todos los capacitores electrolíticos esos


----------



## El Comy (Ene 9, 2020)

Entendido, hoy en la tarde lo voy a hacer...


----------



## El Comy (Ene 10, 2020)

Hola a todos..

Solo pude cambiar el de 1 uf 50 vol porque termine de trabajar muy tarde y tengo poca visibilidad en casa y sigo en lo mismo. Pero ahora tengo otro problema: jajajajaaaa. Sucede que al conectar el TV se demora aproximadamente 15 minutos haciendo un sonido (trak-trak) luego cambia el sonido por (chuip- chuip) y luego de aproximadamente 15 min más es que entra en estambay y se puede prender con el mando. Otro detalle es el teto del Flyback que traquea mucho cuando lo prendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)

Puede ser que alguno de los capacitores reemplazados esté peor que el anterior.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 10, 2020)

Eso me lo hizo luego de cambiar el de 1 uf, pero lo del traqueo del teto, como lo resuelvo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)

Vuelve a cambiar el de 1 uF . . .


----------



## El Comy (Ene 10, 2020)

Entendido


----------



## El Comy (Ene 10, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> pero lo del traqueo del teto, como lo resuelvo?


¿Que puedo hacer?
Para descargar el Chupete puedo hacer tierra con el cable de alimentación del TV?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 10, 2020)

Para descargar el tubo, sin quitar la chupeta, meter la punta de un destornillador y con otro hacer contacto con la masa del propio tubo. Haciendo una cruz y con destornilladores grandes con protección de kilovoltios.

Una vez descargado sacar la ventosa (chupeta, chupete, etc) y limitar la zona.
Revisar mala soldadura o posible corte de cable.
Algunos ponen una silicona especial, otros vaselina, para sellar, yo nunca he puesto nada.. pero depende de la humedad ambiental.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Para descargar el tubo, sin quitar la chupeta, meter la punta de un destornillador *al cual previamente se le ató un cable cuya otra punta está enroscada* con la masa del propio tubo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 10, 2020)

Yo soy mas bestia, agarro un destornillador largo y cuando toca el clip metálico de la chupeta, cruzo otro hasta la máscara de masa del tubo 

A un compañero haciendo eso le recorrió un minirayo desde la chupeta paseándose por cada uno de los dedos y volvió al segundo destornillador para ir a masa. Nos reimos un buen rato


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)




----------



## El Comy (Ene 11, 2020)

Saludos para todos y mil gracias por responder.

Les comento que en realidad lo que tengo es un poco de temor al trabajar el TV pero voy a hacer un último intento este fin de semana y luego les cuento. Pretendo sacar la placa del TV y sentarme en la mesa de trabajo para revisar detalladamente componente por componente, soldadura por soldadura y cambiar los que Dosmetros me recomendó  para ver si el TV levanta.



Gracias….


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> la masa del propio tubo


¿Cuál es?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

Unas cintas metálicas detrás del tubo estiradas con resorte 





__





						Riddled TV.com - How to Discharge a CRT - Without Killing Yourself
					






					riddledtv.com


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 11, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Cómo hago esto?


Mayormente la impedancia del yugo en su bobina de deflexión vertical mide entre 14 a 16 ohmios para este tipo de TV. Sólo es medir en escala de resistencia de 200ohmios la bobina que corresponde a la deflexión vertical. Siempre es aconsejable antes de sospechar del integrado vertical LA primeramente verificar su voltaje de alimentación que esté llegando a su pin correspondiente así como el voltaje en su pin V-pump.. si todo está bajo normalidad y el integrado vertical no posee corto total y parcial entre sus pines, entonces verificar las resistencias que lo polarizan ya que cualquiera de éstas que se abran provocan la falla. Comentar resultados


----------



## El Comy (Ene 11, 2020)

Hola a todos…

Les cuento que estoy un poquito animado porque logre eliminar el traqueo del chupete, lo quité limpié bien la área del tubo donde se apoya el chupete y ya no lo hace. Por otro lado cambié el filtro de 3.3uf y quité el de 1uf que había puesto pero nada. Además remplacé una resistencia de 10k que la vi con las patas oxidadas y un poco en mal estado pero sigo en las mismas. Le puse antena al TV y se escucha y tiene imagen pero no abre verticalmente.

¿Podrían explicarme con más detalles cómo mido el Yugo?

Sé que tiene 4 puntos, ya los medí en escala de continuidad y me dio lectura en todas las combinaciones aunque una fue más bajita que las otras.  

¿Esto sería normal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

Hay yugos de baja impedancia con las dos bobinas en paralelo ( debería medir unos 5 Ohms desconectado del circuito) y otros de alta impedancia con las bobinas en serie (debería medir unos 15 Ohms desconectado del circuito)  . . .  mira eso ! 

Si es el de bobinas en serie y algo se cortó , no anda nada y hace solo una línea.
El otro modelo con bobinas en paralelo , si una bobina anda mal da media imagen . . .


Fijate que la pata 20 del Microprocesador es la salida de sincronismo de vertical y va a un transistor inversor . . .


----------



## El Comy (Ene 12, 2020)

¿El Microprocesador no es lo mismo que la Croma verdad?
¿Le pregunto porque alguien me dijo que revisara los 2.2 vol de la salida vertical de la Croma y creo es la 23 no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2020)

También mira eso , la pata 23 de "Jungla de video"


----------



## El Comy (Ene 12, 2020)

No hay un punto de maza general donde conectar el multímetro para medir todos esos voltajes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2020)

Por ejemplo la cajita metálica del sintonizador


----------



## El Comy (Ene 12, 2020)

Otra cosa, para ver si entendí:
¿Puedo descargar el Chupete puenteándolo con cualquier disipador de la placa?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por ejemplo la cajita metálica del sintonizador


Es por donde entra la antena?
No hay medidas de seguridad que deba tomar en cuenta para evitar males mayores a la hora de medir?
Por ejemplo desconectar algo en la placa?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 12, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Puedo descargar el Chupete puenteándolo con cualquier disipador de la laca?


Por poder se puede y yo lo he visto hacer, pero corres el rriesgo de que mueran los micros y o algo mas.
Lo mas indicado es descargar a la masa del tubo, la malla que lo rodea o la "pintura" metalizada del propio tubo.
Y no siempre van a masa todos los disipadores.
También se me ha dado que la masa del chasis no está unida a la del tubo.


El Comy dijo:


> Es donde entra la antena?


Sí, yo suelo poner una pinza en la punta del polímetro y la engancho a la tapa o donde pueda del sintonizador, la caja metálica donde entra la antena.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 12, 2020)

Gracias por todo a ambos, vamos a ver si hoy tengo más suerte. Pretendo remplazar el filtro que me falta por cambiar y desmontar las resistencias para medirlas. Si nada de esto me resuelve entonces chequearé los voltajes de la croma y el micro. Luego les cuento y espero darles buenas noticias, jajajaaaa

Mil Gracias.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> la malla que lo rodea o la "pintura" metalizada del propio tubo.


Podría ser en un tornillo de los que sostienen a la pantalla?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 12, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Podría ser en un tornillo de los que sostienen a la pantalla?


La malla de masa que rodea el tubo suele estar unida por un muelle al metal del tubo, por donde se atornilla al mueble...así que sí, al tornillo vale. 
Pero se trata de acortar el camino de las chispas de la zona de ventosa a masa, cuanto mas corto el utensilio utilizado mejor. Sobre todo por seguridad del que manipula las chispas ⚡  👻


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2020)

La parte trasera del tubo está pintada con una pintura negra conductora "Acuadag" , por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado de no lavarla con demasiada agua ni refregarla demasiado porque se sale , esa pintura no llega al chupete , ahí tiene un círculo que no la tiene para que no salten chispas continuamente.

Luego tiene dos cables pelados que apoyan sobre esa pintura tensados por resortes , enganchados en las orejas de la pantalla.
* 
Sin Acuadag :*







*Acuadag muy dañado :*






*Normal : *


----------



## El Comy (Ene 13, 2020)

Saludos hermanos…

Creo que la falla de este TV me está quedando un poco grande, jaaaaajaaa. Voy a tener que esperar a cobrar el mes que viene para llevárselo a los profesionales que tenemos acá. Recuerdo que hace unos 5 meses reparé el TV de mi suegra y tenía el mismo defecto: Falla de barrido vertical. Pero en ese caso era un filtro reventado que lo pude ver a simple vista y con su remplazo resolví y aún está trabajando.

Al de mi mamá le cambié la R404 que según plano es de 1.5 k y la que tenía me midió 0.30 y tantos pero nada, sigue sin abrir y además se demora en prender y es muy cariñoso para mi gusto, en esa demora se mantiene tirándome besos como me dijo Dosmetros una vez, jajajajajajajaaaaa.



 Mil gracias por todo…


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos hermanos…
> 
> Creo que la falla de este TV me está quedando un poco grande, jaaaaajaaa. Voy a tener que esperar a cobrar el mes que viene para llevárselo a los profesionales que tenemos acá. Recuerdo que hace unos 5 meses reparé el TV de mi suegra y tenía el mismo defecto: Falla de barrido vertical. Pero en ese caso era un filtro reventado que lo pude ver a simple vista y con su remplazo resolví y aún está trabajando.
> 
> ...


?Ya canbiaste lo CI de salida vertical por otro nuevo ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 13, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Al de mi mamá le cambié la R404 que según plano es de 1.5 k y la que tenía me midió 0.30 y tantos


Ahí hay algo raro, las resistencias no bajan de valor y menos se ponen en corto. 
Yo revisaría otra vez el esquema y la posición de la resistencia.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 14, 2020)

Esta es la R404...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que la pata 20 del Microprocesador es la salida de sincronismo de vertical y va a un transistor inversor . . .



Esa no es la salida, esa es la entrada de los sincronismos para que el micro pueda mostrar el OSD.

La resistencia R404 puede que al momento de medir en la placa, haya quedado cargado algun capacitor, por eso la medida tan baja.

Para aclarar, lo que tu llamas "Croma", en realidad es llamado "jungla", ya que croma (antes existian integrados dedicados a esta señal) es parte de la composicion de la imagen, y es dentro del jungla donde se procesa esa señal. Por otro lado, microprocesador y jungla, en este caso, son diferentes, cuando estan juntos en un mismo encapsulado (tv mas actuales), se les dice "microjungla"

PD; Pincha, bastante suicida tu forma de descargar el tubo. Nosotros teniamos una punta de tester (multimetro) que le reemplazamos el conector por una pinza cocodrilo, y poniamos la pinza primero en la malla del tubo, y luego de a poco y sin raspar metiamos la punta en el chupete.

PD2; Recuerda que el tubo puede quedar cargado con aproximadamente 25000 voltios (veinticinco mil)

PD3; Malla metalica por donde conectar para descargar, no confundir con la bobina desmagnetizadora!!!


----------



## frica (Ene 14, 2020)

Mirando el diagrama, la R404 tiene anotado algo como ¿ "1.5 / 1 W"? Eso es 1.5 ohmios y 1 Watio?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Esta es la R404


Según imagen yo veo 1,5 *y no* 1,5K.
1,5 Ohms mas los componentes adyacentes... sería hasta normal esa medida de 0,algo.

@DJ T3  puede parecer un tanto suicida, pero con destornilladores grandes, con protección de kilovoltios no suele pasar nada. En treinta años de hacerlo nunca he sentido ni cosquillas, pero sí hay que desaconsejarlo.
De 24 a 27000voltios según tubo. ⚡⚡🤯


Se me adelantaron


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2020)

Exacto. Quizas se confundio de escala al medir o al ver el valor en el diagrama

Era para @frica


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> pero sí hay que desaconsejarlo



Segun con el que trabajaba, a un colega le paso que quizo sacar el chupete sin descargar nada, y le carbonizó parte del brazo.
Y por cierto, ojo con los tubos que están en desuso, aun pueden estar cargados!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y por cierto, ojo con los tubos que están en desuso, aun pueden estar cargados!!!


Y por muchos años  ¡¡ cuidado !! ⚠


----------



## El Comy (Ene 14, 2020)

Esta es R404.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2020)

No se ven claros los colores. Según valor de esquema estaría desvalorizada a la alza, cosa mas normal.

Remirando la foto veo marrón y verde y dos bandas doradas..1.5 Ohmios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Esta es R404.



Tiene pila en buen estado ese tester?????


----------



## El Comy (Ene 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tiene pila en buen estado ese tester?????


He probado con otras resistencias y da un buen aproximado de la lectura.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> marrón y verde y dos bandas doradas


Esos son los colores, al final tiene Rojo. Disculpen la calidad de la fotografía, el culpable es mi móvil. jajajajajaaa.


----------



## negrocopextel (Ene 14, 2020)

*C*olega en la pata 2 debe darte la mitad del voltaje de entrada para que el IC amplifique, o sea si tienes 24 *V* en  p*a*ta 6 debes tener 12 *V* en pata 2 *, *de todas formas revisa el pin 23 de la jungla de video, salida vertical debe tener 2.6 *V* y por supuesto debes tener 5 *V* que ponen 2.4 *V* al bombeo.

*E*spero te sirva
*S*aludos negrocopextel


----------



## analogico (Ene 14, 2020)

comparando con otros diagramas





la resistencia seria de bajo valor, asi que es probable que sea de 1,5 ohm   y 1w


----------



## El Comy (Ene 14, 2020)

negrocopextel dijo:


> colega en la pata 2 debe darte la mitad del voltaje de entrada para que el IC amplifique, o sea si tienes 24v en en pta 6 debes tener 12v en pata 2 de todas formas revisa el ping 23 de la jungla de video, salida vertical debe tener 2.6v y por supuesto debes tener 5v que ponen 2.4v al bombeo
> 
> espero te sirva
> saludos negrocopextel


Gracias hermano....


analogico dijo:


> la resistencia seria de bajo valor, asi que es probable que sea de 1,5 ohm y 1w


Entendido, mil gracias...


----------



## El Comy (Dic 1, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que aún no logro reparar este TV PANDA, sigue con la falla vertical. Me están vendiendo un vertical para él y quería saber si hay manera de medirlo en vacío para saber si está bueno?
Gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2020)

No.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No.


Gracias por responder hermano, ya lo extrañaba (jajajjaa). Tendré que arriesgarme y confiar en el hombre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2020)

Claro , si uno tiene uno bueno y uno que no se sabe se podría hacer una medición media tonta comparando entre patas . . . pero tampoco sería absolutamente seguro.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 1, 2020)

Hola el Comy. Según el diagrama adjuntado por un colega más arriba, si ya verificando cada resistencia que actúa en el circuito de salida vertical y que estén en buen estado con valores normales, y voltaje de alimentación correcto entonces verifica el yugo de deflexión en su bobina vertical que posea al menos una impedancia con valor dentro de lo normal (comentar la impedancia).  Una de las cosas que pasamos por desapercibida es el retoque en el integrado jungla con soldadura nueva en sus pines ya que cuando no hay buen contacto (a veces es imperceptible por el ojo) en dicho integrado con el PCB, no hay conexión entre el circuito y el pulso de sincronismo desde el jungla por ende se presenta dicha falla. Saludos.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 1, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola el Comy. Según el diagrama adjuntado por un colega más arriba, si ya verificando cada resistencia que actúa en el circuito de salida vertical y que estén en buen estado con valores normales, y voltaje de alimentación correcto entonces verifica el yugo de deflexión en su bobina vertical que posea al menos una impedancia con valor dentro de lo normal (comentar la impedancia). Una de las cosas que pasamos por desapercibida es el retoque en el integrado jungla con soldadura nueva en sus pines ya que cuando no hay buen contacto (a veces es imperceptible por el ojo) en dicho integrado con el PCB, no hay conexión entre el circuito y el pulso de sincronismo desde el jungla por ende se presenta dicha falla. Saludos.



Gracias por responder hermano...

Disculpe la pregunta (sucede que soy informático y no tengo gran dominio de la electrónica, estoy iniciando ahora)
¿El Yugo lo mido con la escala de continuidad del multímetro?

¿Cuál sería el valor recomendado?

Voy a intentar resoldar la jungla, aunque me da miedo porque no tengo cautín sino una pistola casera que temo me levante las venas.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 1, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Disculpe la pregunta (sucede que soy informático y no tengo gran dominio de la electrónica, estoy iniciando ahora)
> ¿El Yugo lo mido con la escala de continuidad del multímetro


Fíjate que el yugo tiene cuatro cables: Uno rojo y azul que conforma la bobina horizontal y otros dos (la colores varían) correspondiendo a la bobina vertical que debe ser medida en escala de 200 ohmios y debe arrojar un resultado entre 10 y 16 ohmios. Un valor por encima de 16 ohmios ya es indicio de yugo defectuoso. 

Para resoldar los pines del jungla es  muy imprescindible tener un cautín porque la pistola es ordinaria para este fin. El Comy como recomendación final siempre fíjate de las Resistencias y sus valores, cualquiera que esté abierta causa la falla.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 1, 2020)

Hola, cómo se manifiesta la falla? Acaso aparece una línea horizontal en el medio de la pantalla?
Algunos tvs, relativamente antiguos, digamos más de 20 años, traían una llave de servicio. A veces los contactos se estropeaban causando la falta de vertical o un falso contacto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 1, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Ya canbiaste lo CI de salida vertical por otro nuevo ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



y no lo cambio, siendo la principal falla de ese integrado el *osc-interno*

_saludos a los Tec_


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 1, 2020)

SSTC dijo:


> y no lo cambio, siendo la principal falla de ese integrado el *osc-interno*
> 
> _saludos a los Tec_


Sí, la solución es muy factible que sea reemplazar el integrado pero como soy tan protocolario para cambiar un integrado 😂😂 se le sugieren diversas pruebas como para que compre el LA7840 que se espera que sea recuperado de un chasis en desuso para garantizar que sea genuino. Saludos


----------



## El Comy (Dic 2, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Para resoldar los pines del jungla es muy imprescindible tener un cautín porque la pistola es ordinaria para este fin. El Comy como recomendación final siempre fíjate de las Resistencias y sus valores, cualquiera que esté abierta causa la falla.


Muchas gracias hermano, este fin de semana voy a intentarlo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 2, 2020



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, cómo se manifiesta la falla? Acaso aparece una línea horizontal en el medio de la pantalla?


Sí, esa misma es la falla....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 2, 2020)

Mide la tensión de alimentación que debería llegarle al circuito integrado de vertical.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 2, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Mide la tensión de alimentación que debería llegarle al circuito integrado de vertical.


Eso lo hago en la casa porque aquí trabajo como informático por lo que quiero recopilar información para revisarlo este fin de semana.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 2, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Eso lo hago en la casa porque aquí trabajo como informático por lo que quiero recopilar información para revisarlo este fin de semana.


Bueno, baja la hoja de datos del circuito integrado.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 2, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno, baja la hoja de datos del circuito integrado.


Gracias por la recomendación...


----------



## El Comy (Dic 8, 2020)

Saludos para todos.

Ya compré el LA7840 para el Panda, solo que lo puse este fin de semana para ver cómo estaba y no prendió, parece que se complicó. Ellos son buenos para absorber humedad, de hecho, cuando se pasan algunos días desconectados al prender se demora, se escuchan bajito y traquean en ele interior. Lo único que hacía era lo que me dijo Dosmetros en una ocasión me tiraba besos jajajajajaa (chuip, chuip, chuip) pero nunca prendió.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 8, 2020)

Al parecer, has generado un cortocircuito en la etapa vertical e impide arrancar la etapa horizontal o fuente.
Chequea en las soldaduras que trabajaste.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 8, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Al parecer, has generado un cortocircuito en la etapa vertical e impide arrancar la etapa horizontal o fuente.
> Chequea en las soldaduras que trabajaste.


Entendido, voy a revisar, aunque solo desmonté una resistencia para medirla. Le comenté a un técnico conocido mío sobre el problema y me dice que puede ser humedad en la fuente, que debo resoldarla o aplicarle calor con un secador de pelo. Primero voy a ver lo que usted me recomienda y luego, si continúa la falla, hago lo que me dice él.

Gracias por responder, un fuerte abrazo…


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 8, 2020)

Para que te orientes en el tema, debes chequear todas las tensiones que arroja la fuente, y sin son estables, realizar el mismo procedimiento en la etapa horizontal, teniendo la precaución de no medir directamente en la salida HORIZONTAL.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 25, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que cambié el vertical y el problema continúa, medí la bovina del yugo (Azul y Rojo) y me da 02.9 y la otra nada; ¿está bien así?


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 25, 2020)

La bobina que tiene los cables rojo y azul corresponde a la bobina horizontal. La otra es la que posee cables ya sea marrón con verde o amarillo con naranja (los colores difieren) y es la bobina vertical. Bingo! Si encontraste que la bobina vertical no mide nada, es porque está abierta y es la causa de porque el cerrado o línea horizontal en la mitad de la pantalla. Esta bobina, dependiendo del tipo de tv, debe poseer una impedancia entre 10 ohmios y 16 ohmios. Para los TVs Slim la bobina posee aproximadamente 7.5 ohmios. Entonces el Comy el problema es el yugo en su sección o bobina vertical. Verifica en la bobina exterior (que es la de vertical) si hay algún filamento roto o verificar los cables de conexión de esta bobina.saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 25, 2020)

Cómo comenta el compañero. Desconozco cómo has hecho la medición del yugo.
Pero hay que medir en diferentes puntos para saber dónde está abierta, si es que lo está.
Por ejem. debes medir en los puntos de soldadura directamente en el yugo, luego comprobar el cable, y por último comprobar la correcta continuidad entre los conectores. Y además verificar, que no esté cortada una pista entre el conector y el CI de vertical.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Dic 26, 2020)

Buenas días a todos, deseo mencionar que en ocasiones esos tvs presentan esa falla a causa de un problema el la memoria EEPROM,  a mi nunca me ha sucedido pero si me han comentado colegas que luego de hacerle dé todo al tv , dieron con esa encontraron ese problema, sólo por si las moscas... nunca se sabe,exitos


----------



## El Comy (Dic 26, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Bingo! Si encontraste que la bobina vertical no mide nada, es porque está abierta y es la causa de porque el cerrado o línea horizontal en la mitad de la pantalla.


Que clase problema y pensar que había comprado un CI vertical, jajajajajaa

El reto ahora es encontrar un nuevo yugo y ver el precio que tienen hoy, jajajaaa


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 26, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Que clase problema y pensar que había comprado un CI vertical, jajajajajaa
> 
> El reto ahora es encontrar un nuevo yugo y ver el precio que tienen hoy, jajajaaa


Jajaja el Comy, como siempre he dicho, soy muy cauteloso a la hora de cambiar un integrado sin antes no haber hecho las pruebas pertinentes (un amigo mío piensa que abuso con eso 😂) pero debes recordar que te había dado la sugerencia de revisar bien el yugo de deflexión en su bobina Vertical 👉TV Panda, falla vertical.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 26, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> pero debes recordar que te había dado la sugerencia de revisar bien el yugo de deflexión en su bobina Vertical


Tienes mucha razón hermano, lo que me pasó forma parte de ser novato así es como se aprende. jajajajajajaaa.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 26, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Tienes mucha razón hermano, lo que me pasó forma parte de ser novato así es como se aprende. jajajajajajaaa.


Todos los días aprendemos algo nuevo y ahora respecto al yugo, date cuenta con una lupa si puedes ver alguna espira rota visible en la bobina vertical la cual corresponde a la que está afuera. Saludos


----------



## El Comy (Dic 26, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Todos los días aprendemos algo nuevo y ahora respecto al yugo, date cuenta con una lupa si puedes ver alguna espira rota visible en la bobina vertical la cual corresponde a la que está afuera. Saludos


Entendido, cuando salga del trabajo lo hago. Gracias por responder hermano.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 26, 2020

Esta sería la forma de repararlo?





Hola, buscando en google vi que una manera de saber si un filtro está en buen estado es midiéndolo en escala de AC y si da un valor distinto de 0 está malo, esto es cierto?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 26, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Hola, buscando en google vi que una manera de saber si un filtro está en buen estado es midiéndolo en escala de AC y si da un valor distinto de 0 está malo, esto es cierto?


Antes de comprar un yugo, que por cierto deben estar muy caros y difíciles de conseguir.
Debes hacer todas las mediciones recomendadas!
En mi experiencia NUNCA cambié un yugo por estar abierto, sino al contrario por estar en cortocircuito.
Así que mejor cerciórate y comenta cómo has hecho las mediciones para llegar a esa conclusión.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 26, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Antes de comprar un yugo, que por cierto deben estar muy caros y difíciles de conseguir.
> Debes hacer todas las mediciones recomendadas!
> En mi experiencia NUNCA cambié un yugo por estar abierto, sino al contrario por estar en cortocircuito.
> Así que mejor cerciórate y comenta cómo has hecho las mediciones para llegar a esa conclusión.


El yugo de mi TV tiene solo 4 cables (Rojo + Azul y Marrón + Blanco) Rojo + Azul mide 2.9 ῼ y el marrón y blanco 0.0 ῼ. Voy a revisar cuidadosamente con una lupa para ver si el problema está fácil de detectar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 26, 2020)

Si la lectura es 0 ohms, entonces NO está abierto, sino en cortocircuito, pero para asegurarse, desconectalo de la placa y vuelve a medir.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 26, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Tienes mucha razón hermano, lo que me pasó forma parte de ser novato así es como se aprende. jajajajajajaaa.



Asi fue el principio de todos, lo importante es la constancia y perseverancia. 

saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 26, 2020)

En caso de que te decidas por un yugo, como sugerencia, si no consigues, es reemplazar por uno de la misma pulgadas, tipo ( slim, o redondeado), misma cantidad de cables, y en lo posible las mismas medidas en ohms (o la mas cercanas), sin importar la marca del TV. Pero ésto como ultima medida


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 26, 2020)

No entendí la medida del yugo de deflexión en su bobina vertical: 0 ohmios indica cortocircuito, sin embargo Gudino Roberto, en mi caso he tenido más yugos por Espira sulfatada (que arrojan una impedancia por encima de 18 ohmios por ejemplo los yugos LGs de la serie MC-059A que arrojan 24 ohmios) y por espiras interna o externamente cortadas (también arrojan impedancia por encima de 25 ohmios) pero en mi caso, casi nunca he cambiado yugos con cortocircuito en la bobina vertical, en mi caso no recuerdo haberlo cambiado 🤔. El comy, coloca tu tester en la escala más baja de ohmios y verifica nuevamente. De ser que mida 0 ohmios así como dijo Gudino, hay un corto en la bobina vertical.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2020)

Así es, normalmente la bobina que se daña, es la de deflexión horizontal. Y suelen encontrarse todo tipo de daños. Una muy común era la pérdida de aislación de las espiras próximas a los topes de goma que apoyan contra el cuello del CRT.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 27, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si la lectura es 0 ohms, entonces NO está abierto, sino en cortocircuito, pero para asegurarse, desconectalo de la placa y vuelve a medir.


Disculpe hermano me expresé mal, el multímetro no mide nada y en continuidad no pita. Anoche saqué el yugo y efectivamente una de las bovinas tiene 3 cables reventados. la otra debe estar reventada también porque no da continuidad tampoco sólo que no he visto cable reventado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 27, 2020



moonwalker dijo:


> No entendí la medida del yugo de deflexión en su bobina vertical: 0 ohmios


No marca nada el MULTÍMETROni en 200 ohmios ni en continuidad.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2020)

Pero has medido directamente en el yugo?????
Así vamos descartando!


----------



## El Comy (Dic 27, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pero has medido directamente en el yugo?????
> Así vamos descartando!


Si, desmonté el yugo del tubo, desoldé las bovinas y las medí independientemente.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 27, 2020

No miden nada ningunas.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 27, 2020

Hay una con tres partiduras en distintos lugares pero a la otra no le vi ninguna aunque no da continuidad.
¿estas bovinas estan conectadas en paralelo verdad?


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 27, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Si, desmonté el yugo del tubo, desoldé las bovinas y las medí independientemente.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Entonces, si la bobina no mide nada sino que arroja un valor infinito en su impedancia, es porque está abierta. Verifica cada uno de los dos cables (blanco y marrón) desde su terminal hasta la parte del yugo donde llegan, allí date cuenta de esas espiras de las que hablas. Pueda que el yugo tenga reparación si el problema es en la parte exterior . De lo contrario, coloca un yugo al menos que sea lo más similar posible como te lo sugirió DJT3. Para un descarte rápido, coloca cualquier yugo en el TV, sólo como objeto de prueba y ver que la imagen abra.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2020)

A ver... vamos más despacio. Ahora dices que ambas bobinas marcan infinito?
Pero antes de tocar el TV, la falla era una línea horizontal en pantalla?
Entonces pueden suceder al menos dos posibilidades.
Has estropeado el yugo, o bien estás midiendo mal.
Porque el TV al mostrar una línea horizontal, sig. que la bobina de deflexión horizontal estaba buena.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 27, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿estas bovinas estan conectadas en paralelo verdad?


En el yugo existen 2 bobinas. Una para la parte horizontal y otra para la vertical.
En el puente de conexiones pueden haber mas de 4 contactos, pero son solo 4 los que van al tv.
Si puedes saca foto del yugo y en especial sus conexiones.
Trata de medir entre todas las conexiones que existan y anota los resultados.
Mayormente el conector que va al tv, si es uno solo, entonces tiene 4 cables. De un lado es el horizontal y el otro el vertical, nunca estan intercalados. Si tiene 2 conectores es mas facil.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> A ver... vamos más despacio. Ahora dices que ambas bobinas marcan infinito?


Recuerde que no soy profesional de la electrónica por eso tal vez se me hace tan difícil explicarme y que se me entienda. Cuando digo que las dos miden infinito me refiero a los dos enrollados que conectados en paralelo conforman la bovina vertical, la bovina horizontal creo que también tiene dos enrollados y se encuentra en la parte interior del yugo, esas están bien, las dañadas son las dos de la parte exterior del yugo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 28, 2020

Les cuento que ayer, guiándome por el video que muestra cómo reparar el yugo, lo desmonté completo lo desenrollé y efectivamente estaban reventadas las bovinas por varias partes y en la etapa final del enrollado. La primera que desenrollé tuve que quitarle algunas vueltas porque en la etapa final estaba en muy mal estado el alambre. Soldando con estaño y aislando la soldadura con unos espaguetis recuperados de bombillas ahorradoras (soportan calor) hice algunos empates y volví a enrollar teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de vueltas en cada lado del núcleo (32). Al terminar con este primer núcleo el enrollado tenía 22 ohms. El segundo núcleo no tuve que desenrollarlo entero, casi al final de las vueltas encontré el partido medí desde ese punto y el final y estaba bien. Empaté, aislé y volví a enrollar, este al no perder vueltas me quedó en 27 ó 28 ohms. Monté las dos en el yugo, las uní en paralelo y al medir tengo 10 ohms pero no me atreví a probarla, jajajajaajaaa.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 28, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Recuerde que no soy profesional de la electrónica por eso tal vez se me hace tan difícil explicarme y que se me entienda. Cuando digo que las dos miden infinito me refiero a los dos enrollados que conectados en paralelo conforman la bovina vertical, la bovina horizontal creo que también tiene dos enrollados y se encuentra en la parte interior del yugo, esas están bien, las dañadas son las dos de la parte exterior del yugo.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 28, 2020
> 
> Les cuento que ayer, guiándome por el video que muestra cómo reparar el yugo, lo desmonté completo lo desenrollé y efectivamente estaban reventadas las bovinas por varias partes y en la etapa final del enrollado. La primera que desenrollé tuve que quitarle algunas vueltas porque en la etapa final estaba en muy mal estado el alambre. Soldando con estaño y aislando la soldadura con unos espaguetis recuperados de bombillas ahorradoras (soportan calor) hice algunos empates y volví a enrollar teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de vueltas en cada lado del núcleo (32). Al terminar con este primer núcleo el enrollado tenía 22 ohms. El segundo núcleo no tuve que desenrollarlo entero, casi al final de las vueltas encontré el partido medí desde ese punto y el final y estaba bien. Empaté, aislé y volví a enrollar, este al no perder vueltas me quedó en 27 ó 28 ohms. Monté las dos en el yugo, las uní en paralelo y al medir tengo 10 ohms pero no me atreví a probarla, jajajajaajaaa.


Te felicito por la disposición que tuviste por desarmar y empalmar las espiras del yugo en su bobina vertical. Como había escrito anteriormente, la impedancia de la bobina vertical varía dependiendo del tipo de yugo que sea para un modelo específico de TV. No tengo tengas temor, colócalo y prueba como se ve la imagen. No va a ocurrir corto ni nada, lo único que podría tener afectaciones es el integrado vertical (aunque no lo creo) así que adelante sin miedo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 28, 2020)

En el peor de los casos al probar el yugo, es que la imagen no abra verticalmente. Así que si la etapa vertical está en buen estado, Entonces habrá que invertir la conexión de una de las bobinas de vertical (enfasarlas).


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> así que adelante sin miedo.


Gracias por el apoyo y aliento te juro que deseé mucho probarlo anoche pero tuve miedo de dañar el tubo u otra cosa, jajajaaa.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

Muchachos tengo una duda con el montaje del yugo, sucede que la bovina interior (horizontal) tenía 4 pedacitos de un aislante (supongo yo) que separaba el alambre del cuello del tubo estos estaban destruidos y se desprendieron (estamos hablando de un TV de más de 20 años). El hecho es que ahora no tengo qué ponerle y temo que eso sea un problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

Unas cuñas de goma ?


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unas cuñas de goma ?


Algo cómo esto:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

Ahh , tendrás que "rebuscarlas" con algún plástico . . .  quizás de envase de pet de gaseosa  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 28, 2020)

Eso es la primera vez que lo veo, con eso quiero decir que si está bien el barniz de las bobinas puedes ponerlas sin ello.. O hacer lo que indica @DOSMETROS .


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso es la primera vez que lo veo, con eso quiero decir que si está bien el barniz de las bobinas puedes ponerlas sin ello.. O hacer lo que indica @DOSMETROS .


Esa parte no la he tocado pero creo que no tiene barniz...
¿El Teipe Eléctrico no sirve para eso verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

Aqui lo conocemos cómo "cinta aislante" o "cinta aisladora" . . .  si serviría !


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui lo conocemos cómo "cinta aislante" o "cinta aisladora" . . . si serviría !


OK, le pondré eso para probar, tengo otras dudas pero estoy tratando de aclararlas con don Google para no molestarlos tanto si no lo logro les comento, jajajajaaa.

Estuve investigando por acá para comprar un yugo en Copextel (empresa de reparación acá) y me dicen que para comprar un yugo debo comprar el tubo también. jajajaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> para comprar un yugo debo comprar el tubo también. jajajaa


 
Preguntale si trae incluido al técnico para instalarlo en la TV !


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

¡Ha! Lo que llamamos Teipe es lo que usamos para revestir los empalmes de alambres para tendido eléctrico pero que no se si en el yugo se someterá a altas temperaturas y si la aguante.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 28, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Preguntale si trae incluido al técnico para instalarlo en la TV !


Esto es locura:.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> no se si en el yugo se someterá a altas temperaturas y si la aguante.



Se podrá derretir el pegamento , pero ya estará encerrado . . .

P.D.: Marcaste la posición del corrector ese de anillos ?


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.: Marcaste la posición del corrector ese de anillos ?


Si, con pintura.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 28, 2020

De hecho los tornillos también los marqué para evitar apretarlos más de lo necesario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

Si , se marca la posición (mas adelante o mas atrás) y el ángulo , lleva una especie de tela pegada al tubo dónde ajusta la abrazadera, el ajuste será el mínimo y necesario para que no se mueva si inclinamos el tv , nada mas


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

Tambien tomé unas cuantas fotos, jajajajaaaa


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 28, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> OK, le pondré eso para probar, tengo otras dudas pero estoy tratando de aclararlas con don Google para no molestarlos tanto si no lo logro les comento, jajajajaaa.
> 
> Estuve investigando por acá para comprar un yugo en Copextel (empresa de reparación acá) y me dicen que para comprar un yugo debo comprar el tubo también. jajajaa


El comy, jajajaajajaj ahora no te detengas por eso colega así como dice Pinchavalvulas, colócalo sin eso que no hay problema; hágale, colóquelo sin miedo que nada va a ocurrir.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 28, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> El comy, jajajaajajaj ahora no te detengas por eso colega así como dice Pinchavalvulas, colócalo sin eso que no hay problema; hágale, colóquelo sin miedo que nada va a ocurrir.


Gracias por el apoyo y la confianza hermano pero eso lo hago en casa no aquí en mi trabajo, aquí soy un informático y en casa aprendiz de electrónica, jajajajajaaaa


----------



## El Comy (Dic 29, 2020)

Saludos para todos...
Les cuento que monté el Yugo y el TV abrió solo una pulgada más de pantalla, tiene imagen y audio pero continúa la línea blanca con una pulgada de imagen en la parte inferior de ella.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 29, 2020)

Tendrías que subir una imagen.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 29, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Tendrías que subir una imagen.


Voy a ver cómo lo hago porque ahora mismo estoy sin movil. Pero la imagen es de la pantalla o del yugo?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 29, 2020)

Una fotografía de la imagen del TV!


----------



## El Comy (Dic 29, 2020)

Entendido.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 29, 2020)

Así se ve ahora...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 29, 2020

Disculpen la calidad de la fotografía, jajjaaaaa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 29, 2020

Un pequeño video...


----------



## El Comy (Dic 29, 2020)

¿Qué me dicen el trabajo del yugo no sirvió o puede haber problemas en la etapa vertical?


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 29, 2020)

Pueda que el trabajo en el yugo no haya servido. Espero que también hayas verificado cada resistencia del circuito vertical. Coloca un yugo cualquiera de prueba para descartar el que está bajo observación al 100%.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 29, 2020)

Que valor de resistencia arroja la bobina de vertical?
Puede que algún condensador de la etapa vertical, esté desvalorizado.
Ante la duda, reemplazarlos.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 30, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Que valor de resistencia arroja la bobina de vertical?


10 ohms


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Puede que algún condensador de la etapa vertical, esté desvalorizado.


Buscando en la red vi que si un condensador es energizado y se le mide voltaje con el multímetro en escala AC y muestra una lectura diferente de 0 es porque está dañado. ¿esto es cierto, podría medir los condensadores de esta etapa así?


moonwalker dijo:


> Coloca un yugo cualquiera de prueba para descartar el que está bajo observación al 100%.


No tengo ninguno a mano ahora...

Anoche medí los voltajes del vertical; en esta imagen con color rojo están los resultados.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2020)

En principio, la resistencia del bobinado vertical estaría dentro de lo normal.
Mejor intenta reemplazar los condensadores.
Hay varias maneras de medirlos con más o menos precisión.
Lo ideal es mediante un capacimetro.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 30, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Lo ideal es mediante un capacimetro.


Esto no lo tengo por eso busco otra forma de diagnosticar el estado de los condensadores. Tengo algunos reciclados puesto que acá no lo venden nuevo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 30, 2020)

Buenas, en la patilla 3 (VCC2) deberías tener 26V, revisa el diodo y condensador asociado.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 30, 2020)

Les cuento que fui a la casa para ver la recomendación de Pinchavalvulas, al llegar prendí el TV y seguía igual. Lo destapé y lo puse con la pantalla para la mesa con el objetivo de medir el diodo, medí el ánodo y tenía 28 vol y no 30, medí el cátodo y tenía los mismos 28 vol. Aquello me asombró y volví a medir las patas del Vertical, pin3 ya tenía 28 vol, pin2 tenía 9.1 y no 4, pin 7 1.8 y pin 4 y 5 2.5. Como tengo el TV con la pantalla para abajo no puedo ver si abrió, apago lo enderezo y cuando lo vuelvo a prender miren lo que vi:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 30, 2020)

🕺 
Entonces habría que repasar bien las soldaduras, revisar bien las pistas por si alguna tiene ligera fisura y por si las dudas cambiar el diodo.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 30, 2020)

¿Qué me dicen sobre el resultado del trabajo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2020)

Impecable el rebobinado , pero tenés algo flojo (soldadura)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Qué me dicen sobre el resultado del trabajo?


Excelente!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 31, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Qué me dicen sobre el resultado del trabajo?


La reparación del yugo excelente. A repasar las soldaduras entonces del IC vertical. 😀👏👏


----------



## El Comy (Ene 3, 2021)

Saludos para todos y Feliz año nuevo…

Disculpen no haberles respondido antes, estaba en el campo sin internet. Estoy muy contento con lo que hemos logrado pero de igual modo quiero ver si encuentro un yugo nuevo. Me faltan algunos ajustes por hacer pero luego les comento. Mil gracias a todos por el apoyo y la confianza, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 25, 2022)

Saludos para todos, acá les muestro una falla que no logro descifrar, es un TV chino marca Panda. Luego les subo el modelo y la matrícula del chasis, en esta imagen se ve la falla:


----------



## mcrven (Feb 25, 2022)

Evidentemente... es un TV CRT. La falla es de linealidad vertical y, generalmente relacionada a condensadores del circuito vertical.
Busca el diagrama para indicarte por donde es que pueden andar los tiros.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 25, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Evidentemente... es un TV CRT. La falla es de linealidad vertical y, generalmente relacionada a condensadores del circuito vertical.
> Busca el diagrama para indicarte por donde es que pueden andar los tiros.


Muchas gracias hermano, busco el diagrame y lo subo...
Creo que es este, ahora voy a la casa para ver si logro encontrar la matrícula del chasis en la placa del TV.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 25, 2022)

N401 IC LA7840 es el amplificador vertical. Mide todos los voltajes indicados en los pines, pero lo más probable es que tenga alguno de los condensadores relacionados, dañado. Revisa o cambia desde el C404 hasta el C409. Hazlo de uno por vez, probando en cada cambio. De no se los electrolíticos, prueba a cambiar los de polyester.
Mide las resistencias con un pin desconectado y, si esto no da resultado, ve pensando en cambiar el LA7840.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 25, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> N401 IC LA7840 es el amplificador vertical. Mide todos los voltajes indicados en los pines, pero lo más probable es que tenga alguno de los condensadores relacionados, dañado. Revisa o cambia desde el C404 hasta el C409. Hazlo de uno por vez, probando en cada cambio. De no se los electrolíticos, prueba a cambiar los de polyester.
> Mide las resistencias con un pin desconectado y, si esto no da resultado, ve pensando en cambiar el LA7840.


Entendido hermano muchas gracias.


----------



## El Comy (Feb 25, 2022)

!Ha! también tengo un problema con el audio, este TV tenía mucho tiempo sin trabajar porque las bovinas vertical del yugo estaba abierta. Logré conseguir un yugo y al ponerlo trabajó perfectamente por 2 horas aproximadamente, buen audio y buena imagen. Pero luego de ese tiempo comenzó esta falla de imagen y el audio se le fue, tengo que revisar esa etapa detalladamente, luego les comento.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 25, 2022)

Buenas. Para la próxima trata de dar toda la información de una, no por capítulos, pues de tener toda la información se pueden deducir una u otra cosa.. Con una avería así es lógico ir al circuito de vertical (aunque cuando lo leí esta tarde pensé en el "jungla"), pero si ahora añades que la bobina de deflexión vertical estaba abierta, podría ser que :
-La bobina no sea la adecuada.
-El circuito de salida vertical también tenga un problema.
-El circuito oscilador de vertical (jungla) tenga un problema.
Y si además dices que no hay sonido:
-El circuito jungla  puede tener un problema.
-De casualidad han fallado los dos circuitos que no tienen nada que ver uno con otro.
-El circuito de BF. de audio tiene un problema. El N304, TDA7056 o culquiera de sus componentes anexos.
-El circuito de alimentación de audio tiene un problema.
Empieza revisando tensiones en el circuito de audio, Patilla 2 ->+16V


----------



## El Comy (Feb 26, 2022)

Saludos y gracias por las recomendaciones hoy cuando salga del trabajo voy a dedicarle tiempo…

Acá vengo con nueva información que espero sirva de algo, jjaajaa. Muchas veces son los síntomas los que ayudan al doctor para llegar a un diagnóstico rápido y oportuna para lograr la recuperación final del paciente, jajajajaa. No sé si este dato pueda ser importante pero ustedes si sabrán. Sucede que anoche no pude trabajar en el TV pero lo puse por un rato y al prenderlo la falla seguía, no audio y la imagen dividida y corrida a la derecha de la pantalla. Lo dejé trabajar un rato para ver su reacción porque es un TV de casi 25 años y hache más de dos que no trabaja. Luego de unos minutos trabajando le regresó el audio y cuando fui a verlo tenía una imagen perfecta, pensé que se había recuperado pero en un momento retornó al estado actual; sin audio y el problema de imagen.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 26, 2022)

Buenas. Lo primero yo repasaría las soldaduras del jungla. Normalmente en aparatos de tantos años reviso todas las soldaduras de la placa, seré exagerado pero me quito averías presentes y futuras. 
Sí están bien o sigue fallando calentar y enfriar para descartar. 
Y después revisaría los filtros de las alimentaciones


----------



## El Comy (Mar 13, 2022)

Saludos para todos...
Les cuento que no he logrado resolver la falla, 

Ya he cambiado casi todos los componentes de la etapa vertical y la falla continúa. Al ponerlo trabaja bien de 10 a 15 minutos, audio e imagen perfecto pero luego de ese tiempo se cae el audio y la imagen se divide. Ahora bien, la división de la imagen no ocurre en el mismo lugar de la pantalla. Al cambiar de canal el defecto se muestra en distintos lugares, pude ser en la parte superior, inferior o debajo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 13, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas. Lo primero yo repasaría las soldaduras del jungla. Normalmente en aparatos de tantos años reviso todas las soldaduras de la placa, seré exagerado pero me quito averías presentes y futuras.
> Sí están bien o sigue fallando calentar y enfriar para descartar.
> Y después revisaría los filtros de las alimentaciones



No es que me guste el chisme, pero creo que a sudau de ti a niveles interestelares. Teniendo en cuenta que tu le estás prestando atención a que la falla es compartida por 2 etapas. Y si la misma va y viene es algo referido a la temperatura.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Al cambiar de canal el defecto se muestra en distintos lugares, pude ser en la parte superior, inferior o debajo.





El Comy dijo:


> la imagen se divide.


Se necesita mas especificaciones de ese fallo. Imágenes serían bienvenidas.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 13, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Se necesita mas especificaciones de ese fallo. Imágenes serían bienvenidas.


Voy a hacer algunas para subirlas.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 21, 2022)

Disculpen por no haber subido las fotos, sucede que estoy de vacaciones y subirlas desde el móvil me cuesta mucho y además es muy difícil. Les cuento que lleve el TV a un profesional de la reparación de TV y tampoco dio con la falla. Cambio la eprom y el circuito de audio sin resultados satisfactorio. Me dice que el problema ha de estar en la placa y me sugirió que le permitiera lavarla con amoniaco para ver si se repara.
Qué opinan de ésta técnica de reparación?


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 22, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, acá les muestro una falla que no logro descifrar, es un TV chino marca Panda. Luego les subo el modelo y la matrícula del chasis, en esta imagen se ve la falla:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278619


Yo en esta imagen veo un leve desplazamiento de la frecuencia vertical. Yo revisaría y sustituiría condensadores en la zona de vertical.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 22, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo en esta imagen veo un leve desplazamiento de la frecuencia vertical. Yo revisaría y sustituiría condensadores en la zona de vertical.


Ahí he cambiado todos los componentes y nada. Ahora el técnico luego de lavar la placa sin resultados positivos cambió la croma pero nada.
La falla continúa.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 22, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Qué me dicen sobre el resultado del trabajo?


A veces es un poco de mugre nomas... limpia todo con cuidado calienta las soldaduras y pruebe.  Si falta linealidad los condensadores, suelen ser los sospechosos mas probables. Tenga presente que la diferencia de capacidad para que haga esa falla, es sutil , lo rápido es cambiar todo el conjunto por uno nuevo (son unos 10 componentes )
Usted elige si los cambia de a uno por vez y prueba, o si los cambia a todos y prueba, ambos métodos tienen su PRO y CONTRA.
Yo prefiero cambiarlos de a uno, hasta encontrar al causante o LOS causantes, la falla es a causa del envejecimiento y fatiga de los condensadores por el paso del tiempo tambien.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 22, 2022)

Lo que me llama la atención es que cuando aparece la talla en pantalla el audio se pierde.
Si el defecto de la pantalla desaparece automáticamente regresa el audio.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 22, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atención es que cuando aparece la talla en pantalla el audio se pierde.
> Si el defecto de la pantalla desaparece automáticamente regresa el audio.


Eso que dice me hace pensar mas en lineas de ambos circuitos  que se cruzan en algun lugar de la PLACA y estan sucios. (tierra mas grasa o humedad o ambas)

Cuando ocurre el problema fíjese que pasa con las tensiones de fuente  porque ambos circuitos comparten la misma , uno usa 16 V y el otro 26 pero del mismo trafo.
Cuando la falla aparece el circuito vertical consume mas y hace caer la fuente un poco y por ahi se queda sin audio....usted resuelva la imagen  lo demas se arregla después... lástima que no tenga osciloscopio.
Para no dudar, la placa debe estar limpia, como cuando se compró el TV.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2022)

Eso


El Comy dijo:


> Ahí he cambiado todos los componentes y nada. Ahora el técnico luego de lavar la placa sin resultados positivos cambió la croma pero nada.
> La falla continúa.


Se supone que ha "lavado" bien toda la placa y habrá revisado todas las soldaduras.
El "croma" imagino se refiere al jungla, porque si no está confundiendo conceptos.

Insisto, si se va el sonido y el sincronismo vertical, yo me iría para el circuito jungla que es lo único que tienen en común el sonido y el circuito de deflexión vertical.

Aunque 🤔... siendo abogado del diablo, se podría pensar en cualquier otro circuito, como... El sintonizador, cosas más raras se han visto.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 22, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El "croma" imagino se refiere al jungla


Efectivamente,


----------



## unmonje (Mar 22, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Efectivamente,


Quiero pensar que el disipador del VERTICAL y el de audio, ambos,  están con la grasa siliconada en buen estado ¿si ?
No recuerdo que haya dicho si la falla aparece en frio o en caliente
A veces los yugos llevan componentes de compensación de linealidad que no se les presta atención y te pueden hacer llorar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2022)

Otra cosa, por seguir maquinando... ¿No habrá saturación de señal de antena?


----------



## mcrven (Mar 22, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Disculpen por no haber subido las fotos, sucede que estoy de vacaciones y subirlas desde el móvil me cuesta mucho y además es muy difícil. Les cuento que lleve el TV a un profesional de la reparación de TV y tampoco dio con la falla. Cambio la eprom y el circuito de audio sin resultados satisfactorio. Me dice que el problema ha de estar en la placa y me sugirió que le permitiera lavarla con amoniaco para ver si se repara.
> Qué opinan de ésta técnica de reparación?



Me parece que están confundiendo el CU...ERPO con las pestañas...


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 22, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Quiero pensar que el disipador del VERTICAL y el de audio, ambos,  están con la grasa siliconada en buen estado ¿si ?
> No recuerdo que haya dicho si la falla aparece en frio o en caliente
> A veces los yugos llevan componentes de compensación de linealidad que no se les presta atención y te pueden hacer llorar.


Ojo a esto que es muy importante... creo recordar que "el comy" decía que la falla empezaba al calentarse el TV... no es descabellado y no es la primera vez que un sobrecalentamiento de un componente, sea por deterioro o disipación de calor inadecuada produce esos problemas.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 22, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> creo recordar que "el comy" decía que la falla empezaba al calentarse el TV


Así era porque ahora lo hace  desde que arranca. El técnico cambió el sintonizador y nada. Esta cambiando el micro para ver.
Micro reemplazado y nada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2022)

Decía un jefe mío... "Llegados a este punto, voy a cambiar la pata el mueble a ver si suena la flauta".


----------



## El Comy (Mar 23, 2022)

Saludos para todos...
Les quiero consultar algo, sucede que el técnico le quitó al TV el FILTRO SAW. Según me comentó él sin este componente no debería haber imagen sino solo llovizna y el TV se seguía viendo. Es correcto o que me dice él ?


----------



## unmonje (Mar 23, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> Les quiero consultar algo, sucede que el técnico le quitó al TV el FILTRO SAW. Según me comentó él sin este componente no debería haber imagen


Eso de reparar a ciegas, sin ver, ni saber, es una lotería que comunmente, termina en cualquier lado no querido.
Para cambiar o quitar lo que sea, primero debe haber al menos, *1 ARGUMENTO sólido como mínimo.*
Lo demas, es jugar a los dados.    
Para filtrar bandas se solían usar trafos RF o  FI  y mas aquí en el tiempo, se usaron cristales mas exactos y eficientes para filtrar.
Si cierta información no pasa un filtro en particular , claramente va a cercenar la información en la imagen, pero aquí , cuando deje el foro ayer , hablábamos de linealidad vertical ¿o me equivoco?  
Un ejemplo de argumento sólido sería el siguiente :
El/los componente/s que provoca/n falla, está dentro del perímetro del televisor.
Con éste TV Panda , para mi, alguien se hace el OSO   
Traten de ser respetuosos con lo que tratan de reparar, sino los que los leen de éste lado , van a salir corriendo a la gran carrera y en zig zag, me temo.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 25, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Si cierta información no pasa un filtro en particular , claramente va a cercenar la información en la imagen, pero aquí , cuando deje el foro ayer , hablábamos de linealidad vertical ¿o me equivoco


Saludos para todos…

Sólo les preguntaba eso porque el técnico al haber hecho tantos cambios y no resolver la falla levantó este filtro y el TV se continuó viendo normalmente y él me comentó que no debía verse. Pensé que era un comportamiento anormal y que podría servirnos como punto de partida para identificar falla en otro componente cercano y que tal vez podría ser el causante de la falla inicial también. No quise ahuyentarlos y mucho menos que me dejaran de asesorar en esta reparación, disculpen y gracias.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 25, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> Les quiero consultar algo, sucede que el técnico le quitó al TV el FILTRO SAW. Según me comentó él sin este componente no debería haber imagen sino solo llovizna y el TV se seguía viendo. Es correcto o que me dice él ?



Hola, estoy observando que el técnico está cambiando componentes al "tun tun" sin ninguna lógica ni criterio.

El filtro SAW lo que hace es filtrar la salida de frecuencia intermedia del sintonizador para permitir solo la banda pasante en 38,9 Mhz y luego ser amplificada y demodulada.

Un ejemplo... con la TV sintonizamos el canal 3 de VHF (por poner un ejemplo). El sintonizador capta esa señal, la amplifica y la "convierte" a una señal mucho más baja, en las radios FM esa frecuencia es de 10,7 Mhz, en las radios AM suele estar en torno a los 455 kHz. En TV, esa señal suele estar en torno a los 38,9 Mhz. El filtro SAW lo que hace es evitar que la salida de la conversión pueda afectar a otras frecuencias y determina la selectividad rechazando frecuencias adyacentes. Antaño esto se hacía con filtros sintonizados de bastante complejidad, en los manuales de servicio antiguos de TV venía el procedimiento de ajuste con generador de barrido/vobulador y osciloscopio para analizar la curva de respuesta de esos filtros de FI (Frecuencia Intermedia). Hoy en día, el filtro SAW, debido a su sofisticación y simpleza, evita esos complicados y tediosos ajustes.

Tras el filtro SAW, la salida es amplificada y pasa al circuito jungla, que no deja de ser simple y llanamente, un detector de video donde se filtra el audio y el video se demodula para ser posteriormente descompuesto en los tres colores ROJO, VERDE y AZUL y atacar al los amplificadores de color de la pantalla. Por otro lado, el sonido, se demodula y va al amplificador de audio.

En resumen, si quitas el filtro SAW debería de verse llovizna porque no hay conexión entre el sintonizador y el demodulador de imagen o jungla. Otra cosa es que esté inyectando al TV video compuesto, en este caso, el que exista o no exista el filtro SAW es indiferente.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 25, 2022)

La falla que presenta ese televisor, según tú informaste, se presentó en el circuito de barrido VERTICAL; ese circuito es local, propio de cada TV y "NO TIENE" relación alguna con el resto de los sistemas que generan la imagen, mucho menos los que tienen que ver con sonido. ¿Qué diantres hace un cristiano, que se supone Técnico de TVs, desmantelando un televisor para encontrar una falla limitada a un área específica?

Ej.: Va un cristiano paseando en bicicleta por un cañaveral, cae un coco y le pega en la cabeza. Llega a la casa y desarma la bicicleta para ver porqué se raspó la rodilla...

Más o menos... es lo que están haciendo con esa TV...

La única relación del circuito vertical con un televisor es la fuente de poder y, la única relación con la señal de televisión son los pulsos de sincronismo.

El sistema vertical se compone de "Oscilador local Vertical" (Contenido en la JUNGLA o en el IC Vertical mismo), "Amplificador Vertical" (Contenido en el IC vertical junto con el Oscilador o separado de este), La salida del Amplificador Vertical va directamente al YUGO VERTICAL, parte del conjunto deflector Vertical/Horizontal, insertado en el cuello del tubo TRC.

La falla está aquí, no hay más vueltas que dar. Esto según la imagen que tú enviaste.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 25, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> a falla que presenta ese televisor, según tú informaste, se presentó en el circuito de barrido VERTICAL; ese circuito es local, propio de cada TV y "NO TIENE" relación alguna con el resto de los sistemas que generan la imagen, mucho menos los que tienen que ver con sonido. ¿Qué diantres hace un cristiano, que se supone Técnico de TVs, desmantelando un televisor para encontrar una falla limitada a un área específica?
> 
> Ej.: Va un cristiano paseando en bicicleta por un cañaveral, cae un coco y le pega en la cabeza. Llega a la casa y desarma la bicicleta para ver porqué se raspó la rodilla...
> 
> ...


Un buen técnico tiene que ser metódico y analítico. Mi procedimiento sería el siguiente, teniendo en cuenta que el comy dijo que la falla aparecía al pasar el tiempo, yo haría una batería de pruebas:

 1 - ¿Hay alguna tensión que cae conforme la falla se va acentuando?
 2 - ¿Hay algún componente involucrado en el  circuito vertical cuya temperatura vaya aumentando de forma proporcional a la progresión de la avería?

Ese sería mi punto de partida. Todo lo demás es perder el tiempo y poder dejar el TV peor de como estaba.

En la imagen que "el comy" publicó, yo veo un leve desplazamiento de la frecuencia vertical lo que hace que la imagen se vea partida. Los de la vieja escuela recordarán en muchos TV blanco y negro que en la parte trasera había una perilla con la que esa frecuencia se podía ajustar hasta dejar la imagen enclavada (siempre, de abajo a arriba según decían muchos manuales de servicio). Si ese potenciómetro está sucio o con problemas, podía provocar inestabilidad en la frecuencia vertical o hasta fallos.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 25, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> La falla que presenta ese televisor, según tú informaste, se presentó en el circuito de barrido VERTICAL; ese circuito es local, propio de cada TV y "NO TIENE" relación alguna con el resto de los sistemas que generan la imagen, mucho menos los que tienen que ver con sonido. ¿Qué diantres hace un cristiano, que se supone Técnico de TVs, desmantelando un televisor para encontrar una falla limitada a un área específica?


Supongo que lo hace porque mientras la imagen está bien el audio se escucha perfectamente pero cuando la imagen se divide y aparece la falla inmediatamente el audio desaparece también.


mcrven dijo:


> El sistema vertical se compone de "Oscilador local Vertical" (Contenido en la JUNGLA o en el IC Vertical mismo), "Amplificador Vertical" (Contenido en el IC vertical junto con el Oscilador o separado de este), La salida del Amplificador Vertical va directamente al YUGO VERTICAL, parte del conjunto deflector Vertical/Horizontal, insertado en el cuello del tubo TRC.


Yo le comenté que el yugo del TV había sido cambiado por otro que no es el original y que tal vez fuera el causante de la falla  que probara con uno de panda pero me reafirmó varias veces que el yugo no hacía ese defecto.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 25, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Supongo que lo hace porque mientras la imagen está bien el TV se escucha perfectamente pero cuando la imagen se divide y aparece la falla inmediatamente el audio desaparece también.
> 
> Yo le comenté que el yugo del TV había sido cambiado por otro que no es el original y que tal vez fuera el causante de la falla  que probara con uno de panda pero me reafirmó varias veces que el yugo no hacía ese defecto.


¿Cual es la fuente de imagen que estás usando para pruebas?

¿Es señal de TV por aire? ¿Un decodificador conectado?


----------



## El Comy (Mar 25, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Es señal de TV por aire? ¿Un decodificador conectado?


En ambos caso lo hace, al menos con la imagen porque no me percate si el audio por RCA estaba presente pero si vi el defecto en la imagen. Pero la señal de TV por aire es la que usamos.


Andrxx dijo:


> En la imagen que "el comy" publicó, yo veo un leve desplazamiento de la frecuencia vertical lo que hace que la imagen se vea partida


Los anillos que se encuentran entre el yugo y la placa del chispero podrían hacer esa falla?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2022)

Comenté lo de la "saturación" de señal de antena porque lo he visto mas de una vez, sobre todo cuando todo el mundo tenía un vhs, (beta ó 2000) intercalado entre antena y televisor.
A veces la saturación causaba fallos de imagen y sonido y a veces se mostraban como es el caso, con saltos de cuadro y perdida o "recortes" de audio.

En este caso quizás sería mejor revisar primero un circuito y después otro.
Revisando el esquema veo que en la patilla 20 del micro tenemos el sincronismo de vertical y en el circuito inversor, transistor V103, hay un condensador de bajo valor, C113 de  0,1µF/63V que sería conveniente comprobar su estado. Así como los componentes adyacentes.

Por otro lado, el hecho de que se hayan sustituido la mayoría (todos) de los circuitos integrados sospechosos de fallo, sugiere que o hay algún componente discreto (resistencia, condensador, bobina..) o uno activo (transistor, diodo).  
Leí que se cambió la eprom, ¿ el micro también?


----------



## El Comy (Mar 25, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> , ¿ el micro también?


Si,


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 25, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> En ambos caso lo hace, al menos con la imagen porque no me percate si el audio por RCA estaba presente pero si vi el defecto en la imagen. Pero la señal de TV por aire es la que usamos.
> 
> Los anillos que se encuentran entre el yugo y la placa del chispero podrían hacer esa falla?



Hola, en principio no debería..., porque esos anillos son las corvengencias en el tubo de imagen.

¿La falla ha comenzado al cambiar el yugo?

La verdad que el hecho de que cuando el sincronismo vertical se desplace actue el "killer" del audio me indica a pensar que la avería está en el entorno del IC jungla.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 25, 2022)

El V102 (C1815) lo estoy midiendo en la placa porque ahora no tengo corriente para levantarlo y de Base a emisor y colector no me marca nada. De colector a emisor marca .766 y de emisor a colector aumenta la resistencia constantemente comenzó con .545 y levanté las puntas del multímetro en 1.845 aproximadamente. Debe estar defectuoso verdad?


Andrxx dijo:


> ¿La falla ha comenzado al cambiar el yugo?


Antes de cambiarlo la falla era una línea fina y brillante horizontalmente, el yugo original estaba abierto pero luego del cambio vino está falla.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 25, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> El V102 (C1815) lo estoy midiendo en la placa porque ahora no tengo corriente para levantarlo y de Base a emisor y colector no me marca nada. De colector a emisor marca .766 y de emisor a colector aumenta la resistencia constantemente comenzó con .545 y levanté las puntas del multímetro en 1.845 aproximadamente. Debe estar defectuoso verdad?
> 
> Antes de cambiarlo la falla era una línea fina y brillante horizontalmente, el yugo original estaba abierto pero luego del cambio vino está falla.


Vale... ¿El IC jungla se calienta mucho?

¿Si enciendes la TV ahora ya directamente aparece sin audio y con imagen desplazada no?

V102 me aparece en el diagrama como 2PA1015G.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 25, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> ¿Si enciendes la TV ahora ya directamente aparece sin audio y con imagen desplazada no?


Si, antes lo hacía luego de unos minutos.


Andrxx dijo:


> V102 me aparece en el diagrama como 2PA1015G


En mi diagrama que creo es el mismo que subí me aparece como 1815 E -C- B. ahora no tengo corriente para ver si el IC jungla caliente, espero que llegue pronto para ver. Luego comento.
Viendo el V102 en la placa en verdad es un 1015.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 25, 2022)

El 1815 es el V103 me había confundido, disculpen.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> transistor V103


​Disculpen nuevamente, me había equivocado tal vez por la oscuridad o por la inexperiencia, jajajajaa. La verdad es que había medido el V102 y no el V 103 como me recomendó Pinchavalvulas. En este transistor creo todo está bien aunque cambié el C113. Los voltajes están dentro del rango aunque luego de R7 tengo 4.8 vol en lugar de 5 como dice el diagrama.

Otro detalle es que R119 de 6.8k tiene 8.2k, debería cambiarla?


----------



## El Comy (Mar 26, 2022)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que revisando el TV encontré este condensador con uno de sus terminales podridos y completamente desconectado. Este podría producir la falla en cuestión?


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 26, 2022)

Reemplazalo, ya que no pierdes nada, y reparas una parte.
Por la zona que poco se ve, puede ser ese el problema.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 26, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Reemplazalo, ya que no pierdes nada, y reparas una parte.
> Por la zona que poco se ve, puede ser ese el problema



Lo remplacé pero la falla continúa, probe varios en ese lugar pero nada. Ahora estuve rectificando los voltajes en el vertical y E el pin 2 en lugar de 13 Volts tengo solo 11 y en lugar de 26 Volts en 3 y 6 tengo 28 Volts. Eso puede ser normal o hay algún error ?


----------



## El Comy (Mar 27, 2022)

Saludos, que me dicen de los voltajes del vertical, están dentro del rango?


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 27, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos, que me dicen de los voltajes del vertical, están dentro del rango?


Hola, yo veo la tensión del pin 2 un poco baja   .


----------



## El Comy (Mar 27, 2022)

Buscando en internet encontré esto:








						Bobina de AFT
					

Sintonía de canales.



					web.archive.org
				



Lo estuve leyendo pero tal vez ustedes entiendan mejor y me puedan explicar si mi falla estará por está área.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 27, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Buscando en internet encontré esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una pregunta... ¿si haces sintonía fina de tv por aire la señal se estabiliza?

Es que ese condensador que has encontrado en mal estado está en la sección del AFT que es en resumen, un sistema de autoestabilización de la sintonía del sintonizador. Aunque creo que si tu avería persiste pese a introducir video compuesto no podría tener relación.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 27, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Una pregunta... ¿si haces sintonía fina de tv por aire la señal se estabiliza?


No le veo al TV la opción de sintonía fina.
Es normal que el voltaje varía en este pin del micro dependiendo del canal seleccionado o si el TV está en AV o sin señal?

Pregunto porque cuando el TV esta sin señal o en AV tengo 4.6 volts y si hay señal en un canal baja aproximadamente a 2.6 volts y en el diagrama aparece 2.5 volts.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 27, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> No le veo al TV la opción de sintonía fina.
> Es normal que el voltaje varía en este pin del micro dependiendo del canal seleccionado o si el TV está en AV o sin señal?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279877
> Pregunto porque cuando el TV esta sin señal o en AV tengo 4.6 volts y si hay señal en un canal baja aproximadamente a 2.6 volts y en el diagrama aparece 2.5 volts.


El valor 2.5v es a modo de referencia 2.6v tambiwen puede estar bien , no tiene que ser tan riguroso.
1 voltio, si es diferencia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 27, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Ahora estuve rectificando los voltajes en el vertical y E el pin 2 en lugar de 13 Volts tengo solo 11 y en lugar de 26 Volts en 3 y 6 tengo 28 Volts. Eso puede ser normal o hay algún error ?


Mide los +117, el +B que alimenta la etapa final de líneas, para ver si también están altos.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 27, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mide los +117, el +B que alimenta la etapa final de líneas, para ver si también están altos.


Tengo 114 en el +B del Flyback


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 27, 2022)

Pues no me cuadra, me explico:
Si la tensión +26 está alta ( + 2V), lo lógico sería que también las demás tensiones que se obtienen del transformador de alimentación, sin reguladores o estabilizadores de por medio, también estuviesen un pelín altas. 
En este caso el +B (+117) está bajo, unos 3V. Revisa los filtros que estén en esa línea.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 29, 2022)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que por fin aparentemente el técnico encontró la falla:

Lo que me preocupa es que dejó este diodo zener levantado y no lo remplazó.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 29, 2022)

Esto podría traer consecuencias?


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 29, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Esto podría traer consecuencias?


Si, obvio.

Aunque desconozco en que zona está, si lleva un zener es para limitar el voltaje maximo permitido.

Fijate si consiguen un zener de 8.2V o cercano hacia abajo, o sino se podria ver de reemplazarlo con algun arreglo de transistores, otros zener, e incluso un TL431


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Esto podría traer consecuencias?


Seguramente que SI , senon lo fabricante del equipo  NO gastaria un diodo a mas $$$  sin la real  nesecidad .
!Suerte y  saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 30, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les cuento que por fin aparentemente el técnico encontró la falla:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279978
> Lo que me preocupa es que dejó este diodo zener levantado y no lo remplazó.


Buen día, hay dos planteos o me estoy equivocando?
- Encontró el problema. Cómo resolvió?
Y
- Haciendo pruebas quedó el zener levantado.
O interpreto que levantando el zener resolvió el problema.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 30, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Buen día, hay dos planteos o me estoy equivocando?
> - Encontró el problema. Cómo resolvió?
> Y
> - Haciendo pruebas quedó el zener levantado.
> O interpreto que levantando el zener resolvió el problema.


Interpretó que levantando el zaner y dejándolo así el problema estaba resuelto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Interpretó que levantando el zaner y dejándolo así el problema estaba resuelto.


!Aparentemente si resolvio lo problema , pero sin lo diodo zener seguramente en poco tienpo si crea otro problema y quizaz muy peor aun!


----------



## El Comy (Mar 30, 2022)

Este diodo va en paralelo con la línea que sale del pin 7 del fliback y va a la Entrada FBT de la croma jungla de video.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 30, 2022)

Urgente coloca un reemplazo.
Las salidas del flyback no son confiables.

Sin el reemplazo, NO lo vuelvas a encender.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 30, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Urgente coloca un reemplazo.


Podría poner uno de 9 volts si no encuentro de 8.2?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2022)

Revisa los que tengas o encuentres y juega con ellos poniéndolos en serie, hasta que consigas un valor lo más cercano al original.
Z 5V y Z 3V por ejemplo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 30, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Podría poner uno de 9 volts si no encuentro de 8.2?


Habria que ver la tolerancia de ese pin (ver el datasheet del integrado).
Por el momento haz lo que dice el pincha.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 30, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les cuento que por fin aparentemente el técnico encontró la falla:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279978
> Lo que me preocupa es que dejó este diodo zener levantado y no lo remplazó.



Esa tensión no es MUY crítica que se diga. En general se le conoce como XRAY protection - Protector de rayos X . Desde luego que sí se deberá reemplazar por su valor correcto, pero de momento, no habrá un riesgo mortal para el aparato. Tampoco VD501 cumple con funciones de regulador, es solo un limitador que se tragaría un chispazo del FlyBack.
No está de más recordar que la regulación del diodo Zener, no es de precisión.

Así que, a buscar reemplazo y cambiar. Como comentó Pinchaválvulas, con una combinación solucionarías.

Hay Zeners de 4,7 V que, en seríe con uno de 3,3 V, llegaría a 8 V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2022)

Creo que *El Comy*  tenía armado algo para medir junturas de transistores como Zeners . . .


----------



## El Comy (Mar 30, 2022)

Saludos a todos....
Les cuento que buscando en mi componentes reciclados encontré un zener de 8.2. Tal vez más pequeño, físicamente, que el original pero de igual valor, no he hecho el remplazo pero en cualquier momento lo hago.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 30, 2022)

Colocalo tranquilamente, pero controla la temperatura (ya que no sabemos que tan chiquito es), aunque esa resistencia de 10K en la entrada, va amortiguar todo


----------



## unmonje (Mar 30, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les cuento que por fin aparentemente el técnico encontró la falla:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279978
> Lo que me preocupa es que dejó este diodo zener levantado y no lo remplazó.


Deberías consultarlo con el técnico de inmediato, porque esa línea, es el retorno del secundario del FLyBACK,  que ademas, por otra linea cercana, lleva la tensión de filamento al TRC, si la amplitud fuera demasiada en algun momento para EL JUNGLA con el tiempo podría averiarlo y KAPUT todo.
Ese zener DEBE estar puesto, para recortar los picos positivos y todo pulso negativo si lo hubiera.
Seria interesante saber ademas ¿DONDE ESTABA EL PROBLEMA ? para que todo esto haya servido  de ALGO  
No lo puedo creer , al final la falla estaba dentro de la TV


----------



## El Comy (Mar 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Seria interesante saber ademas ¿DONDE ESTABA EL PROBLEMA ?


Bueno, lo único que hizo el técnico fue levantar una pata de este diodo que físicamente tenía un pedacito del cristal partido y me comentó que le medía en corto. Automáticamente apareció el audio y la imagen se estabilizó, tapó el TV dejando el diodo conectado de un solo lado y el TV no ha fallado más.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Bueno, lo único que hizo el técnico fue levantar una pata de este diodo que físicamente tenía un pedacito del cristal partido y me comentó que le medía en corto. Automáticamente apareció el audio y la imagen se estabilizó, tapó el TV dejando el diodo conectado de un solo lado y el TV no ha fallado más.


!Lo mas acertado a si hacer es canbiar lo "meo diodo" por otro nuevo y de misma matricula , o seguramente encorre en lo riesgo de tener problemas majores ( y peores)  en un  futuro proximo !


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 31, 2022)

Un pedacito de cristal partido?


----------



## El Comy (Mar 31, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Un pedacito de cristal partido?


Digo cristal porque es a lo que se me parece, jajjajaaaa


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 31, 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo con los que te recomiendan que lo reemplaces


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Digo cristal porque es a lo que se me parece, jajjajaaaa


Bueno consigue uno sano (zener 8,2V ) y lo repones porque su falta te puede arruinar el TV para siempre.


----------



## El Comy (Mar 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Bueno consigue uno sano (zener 8,2V ) y lo repones porque su falta te puede arruinar el TV para siempre.


Ya tengo uno, solo me queda remplazarlo para ver si la falla desaparece con él puesto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 31, 2022)

Recuerda que los zener, como todos los diodos, tienen una forma única para colocar, aunque en éste caso si lo colocas al reves de como debería, volveria a presentar la falla


----------

